# Can I use a CNC bit on my router?



## johnvmc (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello. Can I use a CNC ball nose bit on my router(non CNC) for cutting wood? If not, why not? Thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I am glad you ask, I have often wondered. And also wondered if the shanks would fit?

I see your fairly new here ,welcome to the forum.

Herb


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm no expert, but as long as the bit fits in your router chuck I see no problem. After all, isn't a CNC just a computer controlled router?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Again, not an expert...

Shank size and cutter rated speed are your two concerns. If the shank size fits the router, and the cutter speed is rated higher than the router speed, you should be safe.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Again, not an expert...
> 
> Shank size and cutter rated speed are your two concerns. If the shank size fits the router, and the cutter speed is rated higher than the router speed, you should be safe.


I noticed that some of the CNC bits I was looking at awhile back were significantly shorter than regular bits.

Herb


----------



## hammerheadmike (Jan 4, 2016)

Is the ball nose bit an up spiral? If so I've tried to use up spirals in our hand routers and didn't have very good luck seem to be harder to control because of the up spiral


----------



## Keith Hodges (Apr 30, 2013)

The basic question, yes you can. My CNC uses my Bosch, or Dewalt routers. Regular routers. Your spindle CNCs might use different bits. Speeds and feeds will be a concern. On CNCs the router is held by the Gantry, built to withstand all the different forces. Hand routing would be a little more difficult.


----------

